# You'll Never Guess What he Caught from the Surf Lol



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Video - 





In this episode me and Scott start the morning out traveling to the jetties looking for sheepshead but some days, they don't go as planned. With a slow bite we decided to travel a little bit further down the Alabama gulf coast to meet up with bama beach bum to do a little surf fishing and fish for pompano and whiting. We had a good day and caught some decent fish from the beach! Hope you guys enjoyed the video! Tight Lines!


This catch was definitely one in a million lol! :thumbup:


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

IDK, let me guess..... aughh I know, a Sunken Boat? 
If I'm wrong, how about telling me, because I personally have never watched any of your videos and don't plan to start. Too much drama for me. sorry dude


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

How would you know there is too much drama if you never watched them? Cant say that I have ever caught sunglasses surf fishing!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

^^^ REALLY ?? ^^^ from the Dramatized Titles and/or the Description of the video


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m just glad to hear it was sunglasses. I thought it would be a dildo or something that fell out of his pocket in a previous episode.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I might suggest that you go to Yahoo website and read the comments on the articles that are pretty much nothing but videos. It seems that most people want to read an article versus having to watch a video to get the story.

I can tell you that I never watch a video unless there is a story that interests me first. If you want more views, write an interesting story that captures the reader's attention and makes them want to watch.

There was a preacher years ago that offered some great words of wisdom. He said "You've got to earn the right to be heard".


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> I’m just glad to hear it was sunglasses. I thought it would be a dildo or something that fell out of his pocket in a previous episode.


Thanks, you owe me a new keyboard, I just spit tobacco juice everywhere!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Its like watching Bill & Teds Excellent Adventure if they went fishing. Dude!!! Totally!!!Epic!!! Fishing!!! Adventure!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The way he is talking it seems like he is high. everything is kinda slo mooooo and his throat is burning because he didn't hold the smoke. That could explain a lot about these videos.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

...


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

@CalvinandHobbes Some people just lash out and dish their own doubts and anger towards others they see are having a good time and enjoying life. In the end they'll stay angry and bitter while we do what we want lol! Some people don't seem to understand Youtube because they don't do it but adding more excitement and exaggerating titles is just a part of marketing and every successful Youtuber does it to an extent. No ones Focring any of you people leaving middle school locker room comments on this thread to watch my videos. Hope you all have a good day and best of luck to yall! Let's go catch some fish! God Bless the USA!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Im Sorry Boat-Dude Made Me Leave Those Comments


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

Heck I'm just glad he gets to go fishing and POSTS a report. This is a Fishing forum after all.


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

@stevenattsu lol


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

@jmacvip Thanks brotha! For some reason this thread got ugly quick, every other thread is chill for the most part. Who knows maybe they'll get a little happier when the Pompano start to bite rofl!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Im Sorry jlw1972 Made Me Leave Those Comments


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boatdude is telling the truth. I did it. Gonna do it again to.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Kyle has thick skin press on young lad. lol


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Just a note: 

Fishermen sure get grumpy when they can't go fishing. Glad to see humor wins the day. 

Ya'll have kept me entertained for years. I just decided it was time to join as a member.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I watch it first thing this morning, I don’t think I could ever catch what Scott caught!!!! He better play the Lottery in a Florida this weekend!!!!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Keep posting em! Some of us like watching them. Hell no one else is posting videos. haters hating


----------



## BackHome (May 6, 2018)

Look forward to your videos. Keep them coming.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ok.....since ya'll brought it up. i apologize too. 
i think you should go out a slay the shit out of those pesky little mangroves. make all the "snappa samiches" and "catch some for your family, too."
(sheeze. that was hard saying that.

jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bro!! There called mangs or mangies!!



jack2 said:


> ok.....since ya'll brought it up. i apologize too.
> i think you should go out a slay the shit out of those pesky little mangroves. make all the "snappa samiches" and "catch some for your family, too."
> (sheeze. that was hard saying that.
> 
> jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> Bro!! There called mangs or mangies!!


​
oh, wow, bro, my bad. thanks for the heads up.:thumbup:
awesome advice, dude.

jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Bro!! There called mangs or mangies!!


Naw....them's black snapper.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

kingfish501 said:


> Naw....them's black snapper.



Same species.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Chechem said:


> Same species.


what???? you mean a mang, mangie, gray, silk, mango, mangrove, black is the same thing? let's ask kyle. he knows.

jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't forget the goat headed bridge donkey


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Chechem said:


> Same species.


Gee, I didnt know that. :eyeroll:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

:whistling:


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> :whistling:


But what if that mangrove snapper IDENTIFIES as a black snapper? 

You, sir, are a speciesaphobic.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lolzz


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not apologizing. Go post on the GCFC.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kingfish501 said:


> But what if that mangrove snapper IDENTIFIES as a black snapper?
> 
> You, sir, are a speciesaphobic.


that mangrove can identify himself as a black. it would be against his 
civil rights if you did not let him identify as what he wanted. dude.
kyle told me so.:whistling:

jack


----------



## offshorelarry (Oct 9, 2007)

Kyle just keep posting all the haters are still looking at your post. Would just be to easy to pass up post no gotta stop and hate.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

yep keep posting with the yelling manufactured DRAMA wanna be crap. YouTube has way too many folks trying to get paid just like that so when I see it - I don't click it.


Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

offshorelarry said:


> Kyle just keep posting all the haters are still looking at your post. Would just be to easy to pass up post no gotta stop and hate.





Ohh come on we are just picking on him a little, this may be a tough crowd but no hate.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*Dude!!*


----------

